# Clean Up Your Youtube



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 15, 2018)

Guys, if you're browsing YouTube without a Video Blocker, you're exposed to the website shoving endless Jared Dines and Music Is Win videos down your throat, no matter how much you don't click them. 

Use this extension for Chrome:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-blocker/jknkjnpcbbgcbdbaampbjlhkcghmgfhk?hl=en

Or Firefox, hey, they actually resumed development and it's on par now:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-blocker/?src=api

Be free to block:

channels - with just a right-click on their video

videos by keyword - contest, vlog, q&a, viewers' comments, unboxing, bias, gibson
videos by regex - for example, "*/top \d+/gi*" gets rid of all TOP 10 SADDEST ANIME DEATHS
Blocking videos with a red circle and arrow in the thumbnail is still unsupported.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 15, 2018)

I think Jared Dines videos should be a prosecutable offense. His vids are tiresome; at least Alex Jones videos are enjoyable if you're a fan of wrestling promos, which I am.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 15, 2018)

Or you could just... you know... not watch the videos you don't want to watch.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 15, 2018)

eeeemmm you know that once you scroll down the "recomended for you" section where they start recomnd you channels you can click on "not interested", and presto! no more of that channel in your recomendations tabs?

also, as long as you dont click and watch a Jared Dines video, you wont get it on your list, you might get it if you watch any of the others guys videos, but in general the less you watch those videos, the less you are gonna see them there. If you watch only guitar related stuff, then yeh it might appear there, but again,scroll down and click "not interested"

also Im not sure if Im wrong but blocking adds doesnt affect youtubers and their income?, I think it was the case, reason why I ahvent block them, its only a few seconds


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 16, 2018)

also while we talking about cleaning up social media stuff, I know its not too realted, but you can do the same with Facebook.

You know when you have that stupid friend who keeps sharing that stupid photo of "tag a friend who would do this" retarded/attentiongrab/clickbait kinda post that at the end only works to boost likes on the OP post ...... You can click on the top right corner, open up all the options and find "hide everything from X page". This is how I cleaned up my facebook from "news" channels accounts, buzzfeed, and stupid accounts like buzzfeed. Takes a while, but if you do it with every stupid post you come accross, eventually you would kill all those stupid sites and your facebook news feed would look pretty clean once more and facebook would become bit more enjoyable like once was


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 16, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Or you could just... you know... not watch the videos you don't want to watch.



Rather simplistic, don't you think? Less bombastic videos will get less of your attention, so you're just like, scrolling through a sea of crap and click the first video you recognize. That's not how you get the best content, so it pays to block channels with nothing to say and topics that you're done with. 



A-Branger said:


> eeeemmm you know that once you scroll down the "recomended for you" section where they start recomnd you channels you can click on "not interested", and presto! no more of that channel in your recomendations tabs?


Doesn't work properly. 



A-Branger said:


> also Im not sure if Im wrong but blocking adds doesnt affect youtubers and their income?, I think it was the case, reason why I ahvent block them, its only a few seconds


This is just for the actual videos, not for the ads.


----------



## Stilicho (Mar 16, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think Jared Dines videos should be a prosecutable offense. His vids are tiresome; at least Alex Jones videos are enjoyable if you're a fan of wrestling promos, which I am.


LISTEN FUCKHEAD - AND I'VE NEVER CURSED ON THIS SHOW IN 20 YEARS LADIES AND GENTLEMEN - BUT IF YOU'RE GONNA CALL ME A FOREIGN AGENT, THEN THE GLOVES ARE OFF


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 16, 2018)

Stilicho said:


> LISTEN FUCKHEAD - AND I'VE NEVER CURSED ON THIS SHOW IN 20 YEARS LADIES AND GENTLEMEN - BUT IF YOU'RE GONNA CALL ME A FOREIGN AGENT, THEN THE GLOVES ARE OFF


People can talk shit all they like about Alex, but he's the best promo in wrestling today. I think he could kick the shit outta Kevin Owens. 

And he's cussed a lot on his show. Also, fuck off YouTube. Trying to find a video is just so lovely now thanks to your dog shit algorithm.



I described him to a friend as being "The Ultimate Warrior of cutting promos on globalists." I'm surprised Alex didn't ask, "How should I prepare for the globalists you must ask yourself? Should I lay on the lawn and let them run over me with lawnmowers!?" "I LIVE FOR ANGER AND FRUSTRATION! COMBAT IS WHAT IT SHALL BEEEEEE!"


----------



## Edika (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't mind listening to Alex Jones because I have functioning brain cells that allow me to understand his only input is the comedic and entairtenment factor.

The problem is that there is a lot of people that do take him seriously...


----------



## TedEH (Mar 16, 2018)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Rather simplistic, don't you think?


Yup. Simple is good. Why makes things complicated for the sake of complicated?



Petar Bogdanov said:


> Less bombastic videos will get less of your attention, so you're just like, scrolling through a sea of crap and click the first video you recognize. That's not how you get the best content, so it pays to block channels with nothing to say and topics that you're done with.


I have zero issues with controlling where my attention goes. I also don't concern myself with always getting THE BEST CONTENT. I don't need to max out every aspect of my life, especially the bits like YouTube's whose role in my life is literally to waste time, so who cares what the content is. There's is zero lost by accidentally noticing that something I don't have interest in exists.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 16, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Yup. Simple is good. Why makes things complicated for the sake of complicated?
> 
> 
> I have zero issues with controlling where my attention goes. I also don't concern myself with always getting THE BEST CONTENT. I don't need to max out every aspect of my life, especially the bits like YouTube's whose role in my life is literally to waste time, so who cares what the content is. There's is zero lost by accidentally noticing that something I don't have interest in exists.


My bad, I thought you had some misconceptions. I'm not interested in a debate just to be contrarian.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 16, 2018)

I suppose it's a use-case thing. If you're in a position of not having much self control, or you need to filter out key trigger words to keep anxiety down or what have you... then sure, whatever.

But yeah, I'm 100% on the side of the simple/obvious/intuitive solutions to small- or non- issues is usually ideal for me. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 17, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I suppose it's a use-case thing. If you're in a position of not having much self control, or you need to filter out key trigger words to keep anxiety down or what have you... then sure, whatever.
> 
> But yeah, I'm 100% on the side of the simple/obvious/intuitive solutions to small- or non- issues is usually ideal for me. To each their own I guess.



Yep, you're very smart, good boy. The point is, why do it manually, when you can have the computer do a part of it for you?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 17, 2018)

this is pretty nifty, now I don't need to keep seeing stevie t or the other meme guitarist channels pop up on my recommended bar. The whole "not interested" button definitely never worked well.


----------



## lurè (Mar 17, 2018)

I use Microsoft Edge and I can't seem to find the extension on the Store.
Now my Youtube page is infected with billions of videos like "top 10 djent riffs" , "10 stiles of breakdowns" or "can a glass of piss djent?"


----------



## TedEH (Mar 19, 2018)

lurè said:


> I use Microsoft Edge




I was reading a thing this morning that suggested MS is going to start ignoring your default browser in some cases and just open Edge anyway. I know this happens in some places already, and I hope it doesn't continue. I remember a simpler time when an OS was just a thing that did it's job and wasn't a service and an assistant and a lifestyle appliance and all this other nonsense. Some days I wish computers would stop trying to be smart and just compute the junk I want them to compute.


----------



## lurè (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't know what is wrong with my notebook but Edge seems to be faster then Chrome: gonna visit the computer store asap.
Anyway I like how it looks: very futuristic, very wow, much speed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 19, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I was reading a thing this morning that suggested MS is going to start ignoring your default browser in some cases and just open Edge anyway. I know this happens in some places already, and I hope it doesn't continue. I remember a simpler time when an OS was just a thing that did it's job and wasn't a service and an assistant and a lifestyle appliance and all this other nonsense. Some days I wish computers would stop trying to be smart and just compute the junk I want them to compute.


I remember hearing people complain about ms10 and how it forced updates on people, which is unbelievably obnoxious. I hate that my phone does the same thing. Luckily I got the pro version or whatever of MS10 and googled how to stop forced updates.It was a lot harder than it was in ms7 or vista where I just clicked a button and told it to stop forced updating  I have heard that edge is a bit less resource intensive than chrome though, i guess that could make it a legit contender for people with weaker hardware.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 19, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> also, as long as you dont click and watch a Jared Dines video



...and even if you do by accident, you can remove it from your history so it's not taken into account in the recommendation algorithm.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 19, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have heard that edge is a bit less resource intensive than chrome though


I always find it strange when people use criteria like this to decide which browser to use, as opposed to just basing it on the overall experience. I don't use IE or Edge because I know it's easier for websites to break in IE (any time I've done any web dev, IE/Edge has required extra testing). I usually take Firefox over chrome just because I prefer the experience. (And I fully appreciate the irony of that statement given my previous comments in this thread. ) The constant competition between Chrome and FF to go faster and use less memory keeps both of them equally usable, IMO.

I'm 100% onboard with the Windows 10 updates being a PITA though. I prefer to be entirely in control of when my machines reboot. Makes me glad I have access to pro licenses most of the time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 19, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I always find it strange when people use criteria like this to decide which browser to use, as opposed to just basing it on the overall experience. I don't use IE or Edge because I know it's easier for websites to break in IE (any time I've done any web dev, IE/Edge has required extra testing). I usually take Firefox over chrome just because I prefer the experience. (And I fully appreciate the irony of that statement given my previous comments in this thread. ) The constant competition between Chrome and FF to go faster and use less memory keeps both of them equally usable, IMO.
> 
> I'm 100% onboard with the Windows 10 updates being a PITA though. I prefer to be entirely in control of when my machines reboot. Makes me glad I have access to pro licenses most of the time.


I don't really take resource intensiveness into consideration for which browser I use (since I'm mostly on my gaming desktop that has relatively beefy specs). I used to love firefox but they fell to the wayside when chrome came out for me. Chrome has been consistently fast and useful, which is all I want from browser, and I guess it took microsoft losing everybody to ff/chrome to finally figure that out.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 19, 2018)

I'll admit I never gave Edge a chance. IE left enough of a legacy behind that I'm hesitant to go that direction. If ever FF did anything weird that made me want a new browser, I'm sure Chrome would do the trick just as well or better.

I dunno if there's something to be said about Google having their hands in so much of the average/daily computing experience though. Do I want the same company to have control over the browser, the search, a lot of the sites I go to (Youtube being the thread-relevant one), etc? I suppose I'm derailing the thread pretty badly though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 19, 2018)

Resources are definitely a consideration for me if I am helping someone with making their system more user friendly for the specs they have. Then again, I sort of suggest Chrome by default.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 20, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> if I am helping someone with making their system more user friendly


Maaaaaaaaan, not to derail the thread even more, but if there was one thing I could do to help non-techy people with new computers it would just be the option to fresh install with none of the garbage-ware that people get with their machines and seem to think is useful. It gets more and more important to have the fastest browser and optimize out ads and things to get a decent browsing experience when your already-hobbled-in-terms-of-spec netbook that you picked up because it was cheap and had lots of big numbers on the sticker has all its RAM gobbled up by "drivers" and "utilities" and 8 different trail versions of anti-viruses and cloud backup tools that you'll never really use...

1st step in any new PC -> Wipe out and install a clean OS. And even then, the official Windows images you get from MS still have some junk in it, but it's at least a manageable amount of junk. A couple of dumb app store games are easy to clear out relatively speaking.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 20, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Maaaaaaaaan, not to derail the thread even more, but if there was one thing I could do to help non-techy people with new computers it would just be the option to fresh install with none of the garbage-ware that people get with their machines and seem to think is useful. It gets more and more important to have the fastest browser and optimize out ads and things to get a decent browsing experience when your already-hobbled-in-terms-of-spec netbook that you picked up because it was cheap and had lots of big numbers on the sticker has all its RAM gobbled up by "drivers" and "utilities" and 8 different trail versions of anti-viruses and cloud backup tools that you'll never really use...
> 
> 1st step in any new PC -> Wipe out and install a clean OS. And even then, the official Windows images you get from MS still have some junk in it, but it's at least a manageable amount of junk. A couple of dumb app store games are easy to clear out relatively speaking.


Bloatware is awful.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Maaaaaaaaan, not to derail the thread even more, but if there was one thing I could do to help non-techy people with new computers it would just be the option to fresh install with none of the garbage-ware that people get with their machines and seem to think is useful. It gets more and more important to have the fastest browser and optimize out ads and things to get a decent browsing experience when your already-hobbled-in-terms-of-spec netbook that you picked up because it was cheap and had lots of big numbers on the sticker has all its RAM gobbled up by "drivers" and "utilities" and 8 different trail versions of anti-viruses and cloud backup tools that you'll never really use...
> 
> 1st step in any new PC -> Wipe out and install a clean OS. And even then, the official Windows images you get from MS still have some junk in it, but it's at least a manageable amount of junk. A couple of dumb app store games are easy to clear out relatively speaking.


literally everything you described is why I quit buying ready made computers years ago and finally built my own. The HP and Dells I owned were filled with all kinds of shit I didn't want pre-loaded on.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 20, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The HP and Dells I owned were filled with all kinds of shit I didn't want pre-loaded on.


Realistically though, on some level I don't quite understand why preloaded software would factor into a purchase unless it impacts the price. If you can get a good deal on pre-built and throw your own OS on it, it works out the same, I would think. Even if you don't have a separate license, I'm pretty sure you can use the media creation tool to get a fresh Windows image and use the license that came with the hardware. Easy clean install.


----------



## Drew (Mar 20, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> also, as long as you dont click and watch a Jared Dines video, you wont get it on your list...



Yeah, I don't even know who Jared Dines is, nor have I ever seen a Music Is Win video recommended for me. I think, in my specific case, at least, the youtube algorithm actually does a pretty good job of filtering content that I actually want to see.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Realistically though, on some level I don't quite understand why preloaded software would factor into a purchase unless it impacts the price. If you can get a good deal on pre-built and throw your own OS on it, it works out the same, I would think. Even if you don't have a separate license, I'm pretty sure you can use the media creation tool to get a fresh Windows image and use the license that came with the hardware. Easy clean install.


It was really annoying to have to do a clean install on a brand new computer the couple of times I bought a pre-built. It was more a matter of me wanting more control over the components of my rig.

More on topic: music is win is like the buzzfeed of guitar channels. TOP 10 reasons you shouldn't play stairway in Guitar center, TOP 10 reasons I play dad rock, etc
I hate how any decently sized channel is using clickbaity crap like that


----------



## TedEH (Mar 20, 2018)

I think I get some of those suggestions because I watch a fair amount of the Rob Chapman and Andertons videos. I'm one of those weirdos who enjoys Robs character instead of finding him annoying, which seems to be the case for some people here. I legit enjoy stuff like the blindfold challenge videos, and seeing Lee Andertons reaction when he's fooled into preferring something entirely against his traditional values.  Could be argued I'm pretty easily entertained though.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 20, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It was really annoying to have to do a clean install on a brand new computer the couple of times I bought a pre-built


I kind of enjoy the process of setting everything up. But again, if it's not pre-built.... you have to do the setup regardless.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I think I get some of those suggestions because I watch a fair amount of the Rob Chapman and Andertons videos. I'm one of those weirdos who enjoys Robs character instead of finding him annoying, which seems to be the case for some people here. I legit enjoy stuff like the blindfold challenge videos, and seeing Lee Andertons reaction when he's fooled into preferring something entirely against his traditional values.  Could be argued I'm pretty easily entertained though.


I do like watching chapman/andertons since they at least do good demos. On a sliding scale of annoying I don't even find chapman annoying compared to meme guitarists like stevie t or dines or scallon


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 20, 2018)

Drew said:


> Yeah, I don't even know who Jared Dines is, nor have I ever seen a Music Is Win video recommended for me. I think, in my specific case, at least, the youtube algorithm actually does a pretty good job of filtering content that I actually want to see.


they are pretty big youtube channels as you might already know. The problem with youtube and big channels is that once you click one or two videos and actually watch them (so more min) then it would stay in your recomendations list, specially if the rest of the content you watch is related to it. For example the other day I decided to watch a couple of fail army videos as the chanels I follow got nothing new. Not my recomendations list is amde up of 80% fail army stuff. It would go away in a couple of days once I wont click into any, or any realated content


----------



## Drew (Mar 21, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> they are pretty big youtube channels as you might already know. The problem with youtube and big channels is that once you click one or two videos and actually watch them (so more min) then it would stay in your recomendations list, specially if the rest of the content you watch is related to it. For example the other day I decided to watch a couple of fail army videos as the chanels I follow got nothing new. Not my recomendations list is amde up of 80% fail army stuff. It would go away in a couple of days once I wont click into any, or any realated content


I mean, Music is Win sounds vaguely familiar, but I don't even recognize the other dude's name.


----------

